# konsole with qt4



## nedry (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, how do I modify x11/konsole to use QT4, currently I can't get x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets to compile.
thanks
nedry


----------



## nedry (Apr 30, 2017)

I use portmaster to upgrade my ports from source, and I manually compile my ports using `make install clean` in the ports tree.


----------



## getopt (Apr 30, 2017)

nedry See my notes from yesterday there: https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/349343


----------

